# Pyle pt678hba



## jstanley214 (May 22, 2013)

Anyone own this system? I'm thinking about getting one. It's on Woot today for real cheap. I found it on Amazon but there were only a few reviews.


----------



## gorb (Sep 5, 2010)

I would not be interested in any products by Pyle. I don't think I've ever read a single positive review of their products by anybody with prior experience with decent equipment. My advice is to save your money.


----------



## Glen B (Jun 11, 2013)

Pyle made some decent home and pro raw drivers and crossovers during the 1980s. That was their niche market. I DIYed a number of 3-way speaker systems and subs for home use with those drivers back then. These days, I don't know what they're doing, making a lot of electronic junk ? They still make good raw drivers. Lots of positive user opinions on the Parts Express website, with many drivers receiving 4½ and 5 stars out of 5. I use raw Pyle Pro drivers in my party system DIY cabs and sub, and I have more than 4 decades experience with decent equipment. I've received many compliments about the system sound from party guests. I would just steer well clear of any Pyle electronics.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

I really liked Pyle drivers in the 80's and built some impressive 12V systems with their gear. Never cared for their electronics, though.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Pyle is very poorly made. They don't use quality parts and don't have any good features like room correction. Best to stay away


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

tonyvdb said:


> Pyle is very poorly made. They don't use quality parts and don't have any good features like room correction. Best to stay away


I agree. I once bought a Pyle outdoor loudspeaker and while it did sound impressive the internal amp failed within 6 months.


----------



## jstanley214 (May 22, 2013)

Well I didn't get them. I instead got some floor standing speakers. I picked then up for 107 each. http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B0046A8R3M


----------



## Mike0206 (Jul 14, 2013)

jstanley214 said:


> Well I didn't get them. I instead got some floor standing speakers. I picked then up for 107 each. http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B0046A8R3M


 Good choice, those primus speakers performed well above their price point when they were new and at $107 a piece you cannot go wrong.


----------



## jstanley214 (May 22, 2013)

Also just picked up a Klipsch C-10 center channel. My theater is finally coming together.


----------



## gorb (Sep 5, 2010)

Rather than mixing in a different type of center, I would recommend you return it and get the matching infinity center. Of course, if you're happy with the Klipsch center speaker, that's good too.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

gorb said:


> Rather than mixing in a different type of center, I would recommend you return it and get the matching infinity center. Of course, if you're happy with the Klipsch center speaker, that's good too.


Gorb is right, I would expect a tonal mismatch between the Infinity and Klipsch.


----------



## jstanley214 (May 22, 2013)

I had thought about that when I bought the speakers. I bought the center channel at the same time I bought the floor standing speakers. I got all of it at Fry's. They didn't have the Infinity center channel. I figured I'd give the klipsch a shot and so far I'm impressed. I got it all hooked up last night. Haven't watched a movie yet but music sounds incredible. But do keep in mind that I'm going from a Samsung HTIB to this so it's easy for me to be impressed. Lol! My next purchase will be the rear speakers. Haven't decided what I'm going with there yet. I figure it will either be the Primus bookshelves or it will be the matching klipsch. These speakers will be sitting about 14' back so I'm not sure if bookshelf speakers would be too much if there is such a thing.


----------

